
Verizon to stop honoring FCC restriction, start SIM-locking phones - fouric
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/02/12/verizon-stop-honoring-fcc-restriction-not-sim-locking-phones-nothing-matters-anymore/
======
gumby
See: the FCC's commitment to deregulation has already unleashed innovation in
the phone sector!

------
PatchMonkey
So... Folks love t mobile. Better get out of Verizon while you still can.

------
drharby
>complete and utter bullshit

Why must one drop that word choice?

~~~
scottmf
Well it’s pretty fucked up.

